# Best overall work conditions for working holliday worker



## Ulrik-DK (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone

*Best options for working holliday visas*
First of all I know there are many elements of this question, but any advice/suggentions would be great!.

My girlfriend and I have over the last few years talked about moving to Australia, maybe permenant but for a start on working holliday visa.

We are both 27, so we we think the time is now. We will be leaving arroun feb-March ´16. We both have a solid background in the fitness / training industry with +10 years of experience and education respectively as a physiotherapist and humanphysiologist(Master degree) we are not choosy with jobs to start out with, but think we have alot to contribute with to a gym/fitness courses etc..

*Just in general, which city do you guys consider have the best odds! cost/benefits wise for a couple on working holliday visa ? *

We have considered the three obvious choices: 
Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane - but what does a couple living on the direct opposite side of the earth know . 
We hope you guys can help out a little.

For example: Which city would offer the best opportunity for jobs ? does the massive vistors on WH in Sydney outweigh the befifits of a huge city?
Is the rent cheaper in Brisbane or the same?

Any better ideas ?

Best Regards 
Ulrik Larsen 
Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ulrik-DK said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> *Best options for working holliday visas*
> First of all I know there are many elements of this question, but any advice/suggentions would be great!.
> ...


Rent can be cheaper in Brisbane or more specially the Gold Coast.
But it can depend on what you are looking for.

In your position I would be tempted to consider the Gold Coast, as I see many people jogging and exercising here from my window overlooking the Broadwater.
I get the feeling that fitness is quite popular here. It's an area you could check out.

Accommodation costs? Furnished or Unfurnished is the first question.
Furnished accommodation is often expensive, but I found that the Gold Coast seems reasonable for 1 bedroom units. I am paying $310 per week for mine at the moment on just a 13 week term.
Finding decent unfurnished houses here though is not easy. Lots of people wanting whatever becomes available from about $450+ pw.


----------

